# Mixing soil with sand



## Bacms (26 Aug 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a sandy substrate I am intending to use on a new planted tank but I am now starting to think it won't be enough. I have no idea where it was obtained as it came from the previous owner. I have already tropica substrate so don't want to go and buy a complete new soil. Can I just add 9L of tropica soil mixed with the sand on top of the substrate or would this something not recommended?


----------



## alto (27 Aug 2015)

Tropica soil or growth substrate? at any rate, over time the smaller pieces will tend to settle to the bottom layer (likely assisted by the "floatability" of the Tropica soil) so consider if you'd prefer to mix or just have separate areas ...


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Aug 2015)

If you want to go higher at the back you could use stockings filled with substrate and cover it with the substrate of your choice.


----------



## Bacms (27 Aug 2015)

alto said:


> Tropica soil or growth substrate? at any rate, over time the smaller pieces will tend to settle to the bottom layer (likely assisted by the "floatability" of the Tropica soil) so consider if you'd prefer to mix or just have separate areas ...


I have the substrate already, actually is there any problem in using this one deeper than the 1cm which is recommended? 
The one I was referring to buy was the soil to top up the sandy substrate I currently have but I am worried due to the small particle size of the current one that I will end up with compaction. But the idea to create two areas of different substrates is a good one. That may actually be the way forward as I could use the sand on the foreground


----------



## Bacms (27 Aug 2015)

Martin in China said:


> If you want to go higher at the back you could use stockings filled with substrate and cover it with the substrate of your choice.


By substrate you are referring to the Tropica one? Or just any substrate I want?


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Aug 2015)

Bacms said:


> By substrate you are referring to the Tropica one? Or just any substrate I want?


Basicly any substrate you want, cause the panty prevents them from mixing.


----------



## alto (27 Aug 2015)

Bacms said:


> I have the substrate already, actually is there any problem in using this one deeper than the 1cm which is recommended?


Tropica Growth Substrate is rather like adding mineralized soil to your tank, so I'd not layer it more than a couple cm deep (I believe Tropica suggests at least 1 cm & up to 2 cm), then you want to cap it to limit nutrients leaching into the water column, also it can release quite the "dust storm" when you pull up deep rooted plants.


----------



## Bacms (28 Aug 2015)

alto said:


> Tropica Growth Substrate is rather like adding mineralized soil to your tank, so I'd not layer it more than a couple cm deep (I believe Tropica suggests at least 1 cm & up to 2 cm), then you want to cap it to limit nutrients leaching into the water column, also it can release quite the "dust storm" when you pull up deep rooted plants.


Thank you for the information this is what worries me I have bought more soil to top up the Tropica Growth Substrate in an attempt to try and stop any major dust clouds


----------

